# Clamp on rod holders



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Looking for clamp on rod holders for my canoe... Any suggestions?


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

we used these all the time on our canoes. We used them in Canada all the time . All you had to do was pull up to get the rod out. Down East Sportscraft used them for trolling and drifting.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Where did you buy them?


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

They use to sell them at Dicks . I might of saw them at Gander Mountain before too.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I just googled down east rod holders and a lot of places came up to buy them.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

the down east are nice but a bit pricey, don't know if Dicks carries them any more ... there are some nice ones for half as much ... the problem I had on my canoe was finding a clamp that opened up wide enough to fit over the gunnel / top rail


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I work at Great Lakes Outdoor Supply in Bainbridge and awe carry them


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Well they are made good and can take a beating. We trolled and caught some big northern and walleyes using these never a problem. Was money well spent but I see they are pricey now.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

LL Bean carries them as well. Good prices


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Where did you buy them?


Check on Ebay. Sometimes you can get a pretty good deal on used ones. You can order them from Walmart on line and have them shipped to a store close to you. As long as you have them shipped to the store it's free shipping. I have 4 of them for my aluminum boat and they work great.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Great rod holder, it's all I use.


----------

